# How much money did you make today?



## Seneca60BC (19 October 2006)

Day traders - how much did you make today ?
What was it like? 

Cheers


----------



## professor_frink (19 October 2006)

Seneca60BC said:
			
		

> Day traders - how much did you make today ?
> What was it like?
> 
> Cheers




100 BILLION DOLLARS!!!!!!!


----------



## Seneca60BC (19 October 2006)

LOL yes yes


----------



## Kauri (19 October 2006)

Seneca60BC said:
			
		

> Day traders - how much did you make today ?
> What was it like?
> 
> Cheers




4 cups...
Hot, white, no sugar..


----------



## Seneca60BC (19 October 2006)

LOL so much for day trading $$$$ LOL


----------



## professor_frink (19 October 2006)

Seneca60BC said:
			
		

> Day traders - how much did you make today ?
> What was it like?
> 
> Cheers



I'm not going to give an answer for the first question, coz it's just a bit too personal for the internet  

But for the second question- it was quite dull, like most trading days.
 When it's exciting, you aint doin it right


----------



## wayneL (19 October 2006)

professor_frink said:
			
		

> I'm not going to give an answer for the first question, coz it's just a bit too personal for the internet



Quite so!

Seneca (Hope there is no Nero here  )

Even if someone told you a $$$$ amount, it would be worthless unless substantiated, and taken in the context of the last 500 days and the next 500 days along with capital base, risk management parameters, risk of ruin etc etc etc.

Cheers


----------



## nioka (19 October 2006)

None. But I enjoyed the walk. What a silly question.


----------



## hardmoney (19 October 2006)

Well I had a nice day today, portfolio up a little over 1 percent on yesterdays close.

However it doesn't mean much because I trade a long term mechanical system on weekly charts, I'm only going to act on tomorrows closing prices !


HM


----------



## Seneca60BC (19 October 2006)

wow - amazing how we all have our own little system that we employ - today I made $20


----------



## Realist (19 October 2006)

I lost $3300.  Got dorked on the Nasdaq..


----------



## new girl (19 October 2006)

Realist said:
			
		

> I lost $3300.  Got dorked on the Nasdaq..




Look at the bright side, it’s only... well let me think... a week and a half rent in North Sydney? Maybe a little more!

Good luck tomorrow


----------



## 3 veiws of a secret (19 October 2006)

How about if I told you "I could have made more...but............."


----------



## Bronte (19 October 2006)

Another day another dollar  

Another day, another dollar
Daylight comes I'm on my way
Another day, another dollar
I'm workin' my whole life away

My boss told me I'd get paid weakly  
That exactly how I'm paid
Another day, another dollar
I'm workin' my whole life away

My family's my thanksgiving
And I love em more each day
They're the reason I keep livin'
And workin' my poor life away


----------



## stock_man (19 October 2006)

Seneca60BC said:
			
		

> wow - amazing how we all have our own little system that we employ - today I made $20




Care to share your system? $20 gain is better than a loss!


----------



## Realist (19 October 2006)

new girl said:
			
		

> Look at the bright side, it’s only... well let me think... a week and a half rent in North Sydney? Maybe a little more!
> 
> Good luck tomorrow





Actually 4 months rent.  I got a good deal!


----------



## Out Too Soon (23 October 2006)

$0 because I didn't sell anything but,,, I did read on another thread someone boasting they made $1000 purchasing $35000 worth of RIO & selling the next day.( $1000 a day  ) It opened my eyes to possibilities but,,, of cause it's like an old workmate of mine who used to win so much on the horses, he never mentioned or calculated himself how much he lost tho.   
I'm going to keep digging to find if day trading is successful, coming straight out & asking the question obviously doesn't work.  
PS: If I made a trade of $35000 my wife would kill me.


----------



## Seneca60BC (23 October 2006)

$20 on paper that was - and my system is to hold long term - by the way today I lost $180.00

The market giveth and the market taketh


----------



## wayneL (23 October 2006)

Out Too Soon said:
			
		

> $0 because I didn't sell anything but,,, I did read on another thread someone boasting they made $1000 purchasing $35000 worth of RIO & selling the next day.( $1000 a day  ) It opened my eyes to possibilities but,,, of cause it's like an old workmate of mine who used to win so much on the horses, he never mentioned or calculated himself how much he lost tho.
> I'm going to keep digging to find if day trading is successful, coming straight out & asking the question obviously doesn't work.
> PS: If I made a trade of $35000 my wife would kill me.




OTS,

It's all a question of capital and positive expectancy. 

$1000 a day is no probs given enough of the above


----------



## professor_frink (23 October 2006)

Out Too Soon said:
			
		

> $0 because I didn't sell anything but,,, I did read on another thread someone boasting they made $1000 purchasing $35000 worth of RIO & selling the next day.( $1000 a day  ) It opened my eyes to possibilities but,,, of cause it's like an old workmate of mine who used to win so much on the horses, he never mentioned or calculated himself how much he lost tho.
> I'm going to keep digging to find if day trading is successful, coming straight out & asking the question obviously doesn't work.
> PS: If I made a trade of $35000 my wife would kill me.



IMHO making a little under 3 % for daytrading a blue chip is pretty good and won't happen too often, even though you wouldn't call that a 'daytrade' as such, more like a swing trade. Think about what would have happened to the person in RIO if it had of gapped down the next day instead of up  
You won't find too many people in Aus daytrading regular stocks(well not the bigger ones anyway)- brokerage is way too high here!
If you want to look into daytrading, futures are the way to go IMHO. tight spreads, lots of leverage and dirt cheap brokerage make it possible if you're good enough. Although given the leverage available in futures, it's also a great way to destroy an account if you don't know what you are doing.


----------



## wayneL (23 October 2006)

professor_frink said:
			
		

> IMHO making a little under 3 % for daytrading a blue chip is pretty good and won't happen too often, even though you wouldn't call that a 'daytrade' as such, more like a swing trade. Think about what would have happened to the person in RIO if it had of gapped down the next day instead of up
> You won't find too many people in Aus daytrading regular stocks(well not the bigger ones anyway)- brokerage is way too high here!
> If you want to look into daytrading, futures are the way to go IMHO. tight spreads, lots of leverage and dirt cheap brokerage make it possible if you're good enough. Although given the leverage available in futures, it's also a great way to destroy an account if you don't know what you are doing.




Agree,

Or Nasdaq stocks, which are slighly easier to trade and move more as a percentage of face value. (but less leverage)

Either, or.


----------



## Bobby (23 October 2006)

wayneL said:
			
		

> Agree



Yep about your sig' quote (The trend is not your friend) and you and I know why!


----------



## 2020hindsight (23 October 2006)

Bronte said:
			
		

> Another day, another dollar
> Daylight comes I'm on my way
> Another day, another dollar
> I'm workin' my whole life away




And Im one too many mornings and a thousand bucks astray 

And Im zinc-ed up to my eyeballs, now i'm zonked and off my head
and I'm hoping that the sky aint gonna fall right on my bed 
but its all such easy money, with the nickel zinc and lead, 
and if that damned stuff comes falling down - its bye bye ned.


----------



## Bobby (23 October 2006)

2020hindsight said:
			
		

> And Im one too many mornings and a thousand bucks astray



Don't let your $bucks fade away , take note of  what Wayne's got to say


----------



## 2020hindsight (23 October 2006)

Bobby said:
			
		

> Don't let your $bucks fade away , take note of  what Wayne's got to say



I just keep on piling chips on - and its "come what bludy may" 
I hear on the ABC that zinc is gonna become less profitable in about 12 months ? - more output less profit etc  - but heck who knows where we'll be that far down the track - might've won the lottery and couldnt care less lol. my "portfolio " - such a grandiose word for such a piddly sum - increased about 10% in last week. all due to zinc.


----------



## Realist (23 October 2006)

I've been beaten like an egg the past 3 trading days.

Down $6500 in 3 days

 

October is crap!! Always has been for me.


----------



## Bobby (23 October 2006)

Realist said:
			
		

> I've been beaten like an egg the past 3 trading days.
> 
> Down $6500 in 3 days
> 
> ...



What ? can you tell us the ones that went down for you please


----------



## 2020hindsight (23 October 2006)

Realist said:
			
		

> I've been beaten like an egg the past 3 trading days.  Down $6500 in 3 days



  Bludy ASX market's like a water bed - so small that in order for one part to go up, another part has to go down.   Least ways -  that's a theory Im starting to subscribe to. (PS most of my theories are .. let's just say you wouldn't pay much if I set upas a consultant lol.)


----------



## BraceFace (24 October 2006)

I've made a truckload on Jubilee Mines in that last few weeks.


----------



## pacer (24 October 2006)

Zinc plays have made me a bundle and still rising.....awesome.

I made more every day I've held, than I would have actualy working in the mines....


----------



## 2020hindsight (24 October 2006)

2020hindsight said:
			
		

> Bludy ASX market's like a water bed - so small that in order for one part to go up, another part has to go down.   Least ways -  that's a theory Im starting to subscribe to.



the markets like a water bed in many kinda ways
for points of it to peak at all another point must pay
but every now and then ... - you see the whole bed take off...FLY!!
..my friend ... a flying water bed !! can make a grown man cry. 

PS as long as Im not standing under it when the bubble bursts  

As for zinc - don't forget that with the Ashes and all - and all those cricket matches - and zinc cream over thousands of faces -   - markets gonna go wild next month.
....
ANTI-RAMPING DISCLAIMER.  I do not hold shares in zinc cream companies , not in cricket promotion, (wish I did) , nor for that matter in water beds.


----------



## krisbarry (24 October 2006)

Realist said:
			
		

> I've been beaten like an egg the past 3 trading days.
> 
> Down $6500 in 3 days
> 
> ...




Maybe buying a house in Sydney isn't such a bad idea afterall


----------



## Realist (24 October 2006)

Bobby said:
			
		

> What ? can you tell us the ones that went down for you please




JPR, Pacmag, Conquest Mining. But mainly CTXS onthe Nasdaq - down 20%


----------



## Realist (24 October 2006)

Stop_the_clock said:
			
		

> Maybe buying a house in Sydney isn't such a bad idea afterall




I only lost $6,500 - not $360,000.  


Big difference.


----------



## krisbarry (24 October 2006)

LOL, just kiddin with ya


----------



## stevo (24 October 2006)

Surely even short term traders measure their performance over the long term? One day is sort of meaningless - anyone can make the occasional profit. How did you do over the last quarter, the last year and the last 5 years?

How many times have I read about some day trader making a fortune over 3 or 4 months and then giving it all back over a few days or weeks! The markets are a never ending roller coaster ride.

Stevo
drawdown.blogspot.com


----------



## Realist (24 October 2006)

stevo said:
			
		

> Surely even short term traders measure their performance over the long term? One day is sort of meaningless - anyone can make the occasional profit. How did you do over the last quarter, the last year and the last 5 years?




True, but it can be fun to tell people "I made $5,000 today on the stockmarket today".

Or even say "It is your shout at the pub mate, I lost $6,000 yesterday on some crappy share"


----------



## stevo (24 October 2006)

Free beer! Have one on me :bier: 

Stevo


----------



## Out Too Soon (30 October 2006)

I wonder how many ppl lost money on friday with their automatic stop losses.
I suppose some ppl have to lose money for others to buy in & make money. Lots of advice on this thread, "oh you must have a stop loss", "use a tight stop loss." 
The way my trading personality is developing says to me that a stop loss is just a sure way of making a paper loss into a real loss. ie How many ppl who lost money on Friday when their stock dropped a certain percentage will see those same stocks hit new highs on monday, or Tuesday, or Wednesday...???
I'm just bringing this up here because I'm learning & testing my ideas against other ppls experience. Also ppl even newer than me need to be made aware that there are many ways & theories to trade.


----------



## clowboy (30 October 2006)

Out too soon,

What about those ppl that made money on friday?


----------



## Out Too Soon (21 November 2006)

I was going to say I made $6 today after woodside, that I bought last Friday sold today on a stop loss set after woodside had regained a little. But then GTP went & spoiled it & dropped & stopped out as well.:  :
So obviously I'm using stops now but have'nt worked out if they're the way to go. I'll prob' buy back into both but the big winner of cause is Pestpac Brokeng.:  :


----------



## imajica (21 November 2006)

started trading for the first time this year in March

have put a total of 6k of my own funds into my share account

have built that up to my current total of 15k

more than 100% profit in 8 months or so

would have been a lot better if it wasnt for JPR


----------



## Out Too Soon (22 November 2006)

I'm obviously setting my stops too close!   or am I?
Anyway bought back into GTP but woodside has already taken off too far.  
As I said the big winner is Pestpac.

This thread though was really aimed at day traders, we're still waiting for a *real* day trader to 'fess up to their daily _gambols_! : 

I've tried to do a bit of day trading but using Pestpac for day trades is like trying to catch fish with your hands.


----------

